

Russia Bans the Internet Archive's ‘Wayback Machine’ - scottmcdot
https://globalvoicesonline.org/2015/06/25/russia-bans-the-internet-archives-wayback-machine/

======
not_enough_ram
When I saw the headline my first thought was: "The Russian government has now
become aware of the horrible new infinite scroll design, and want to avoid
additional elevated blood pressure in the population, by shielding it from
this design disaster", but after reading the article I found out it wasn't the
case.

------
CatsoCatsoCatso

        *Correction: This article previously stated that the entire domain and IP address for the Internet Archive were added to the banned websites registry. In fact, only the webpage with alleged extremist content was added.

~~~
scottmcdot
Thanks Catso. I did not see this correction. It's in grey and at the bottom of
the article, which is a bit silly.

